# 2014 Maple Hollow Foaling--Belle**FILLY!!!!! 6/14****



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

OK so I am getting so excited for the 2014 foaling season that I had to start my topic early ! My first 330 due dates are end of March so should be starting foal watch most likely early March! We have a great group of expecting mares again and some new and exciting crosses!!! Once I get my cam set back up I will add the link here to the first post as well!

**UPDATE** Cam is now live! http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=maplehollow


----------



## chandab (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks like it'll be an exciting season. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## happy appy (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow you have 25 foals expected! When do you have time to sleep?


----------



##  (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks like we're going to have a busy year!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 21, 2013)

WOW!! Melinda, you are really going to be busy!! Cant wait to help keep watch with you - brilliant!!


----------



## misty'smom (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow, lots of Momas with babies this year!! I can not wait to watch, I hope to catch a few of the births!!!! Best Wishes for a Happy and Safe foaling!!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 23, 2013)

Melinda, Very exciting will be hanging in there with you!

I love seeing your foals every year!


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow very pretty horses. You can send some my way




 they would love ms


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I am super excited, this winter cannot go fast enough. Soooo ready for it to be over and get back to foaling and show season!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 25, 2013)

Just wanted to wish all of you a VERY Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! Sorry for so many pictures but I couldnt decide on which one to share


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 26, 2013)

No wonder you could not decide - they are all fabulous!! The Season's Greetings to you too.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 26, 2013)

Melinda, who is up first to foal and when?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks AnnaC! I dont have mom's breeding dates in front of me but of my half, the first ones due are Ebony at 3/28, Babe at 3/29, and ELady at 3/31 for their 300 days. Ebony is a maiden though so not sure what her gestation might be, Babe foaled at 318 days in 2013, 325 in 2012, and 338 in 2011, and ELady was 347 days in 2013.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 5, 2014)

Well I had to be in overprotective horse owner mode today....I decided with our predicted cold weather coming and possibly being -50deg or colder that I needed to get all my girls in the barn. So now I have makeshift pens in both barns as of course I couldnt leave my yearlings out either LOL! Imagine trying to catch around 30 horses that are really frisky with the cold and wind and of course figured out that we were catching so started to "play"! Gotta love em sometimes . We got them all rounded up though and in the barns so with any luck they will all behave and then of course get to stay warm through this yucky cold. Already had the yearlings do the escape thing once and trashed my barn so hopefully I redid their pen to keep them in this time. Figure I will just prepare myself for the warzone round 2 tomorrow...then I can be pleasantly surprised if still in one peice hehehe!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 5, 2014)

Anxious to see all your beautiful foals some exciting crosses and...wishing you a safe foaling season

It will be here before we know it


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 29, 2014)

Is it March yet?????


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 29, 2014)

I wish Melinda


----------



##  (Jan 31, 2014)

Take a deep breath.....we've a ways to go, and hope all this cold weather makes a turn to warmer before the majority of the foals are born.

I know how hard waiting is -- but heck -- it's already the LAST day of January! It's moving quite steadily along and March will be here very soon!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 18, 2014)

Exciting news! I do believe that we have some udders starting! Gorgeous, Babe, and Missy are all starting slight udder development! Hopefully they keep it up so I can see some babies before I go completely crazy LOL!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh well done Missy, Babe and Gorgeous!! The first signs of developing udders are sooooooooooo exciting - March is getting closer!


----------



##  (Feb 19, 2014)

YEAH!!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 20, 2014)

Not long to go now!! Can't wait to see your babies.

Some of those crosses - wow - makes me want some smaller minis... no more 'chips, no more 'chips, no more ' chips...


----------



##  (Feb 21, 2014)

Forget the chant.....it DOESN'T work!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL!! isn't it funny how they seem to multiply when your back is turned!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 21, 2014)

You guys are funny LOL! I am going to agree though that the chant doesnt work which is why I am always in trouble with my hubby ! No more though or he might make me sleep in the barn but I guarantee he will hide all heaters! ROFL! I am getting VERY impatient now for my first babies to get here especially now that my mares have really started teasing me with signs! Once they get a bit more serious looking I will be getting my cam up and running, I already have it on here at home but just not streaming yet.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 3, 2014)

Mom called and let me know that Gorgeous is waxed up at 301 days today. She normally foals really early so not too worried about that, just hoping we can be there when it has been so cold! They moved last fall and just got their cam up but sadly dont have a way to hook it up to the internet yet. She foaled at 303 days last year. Gorgeous is our little black pinto mare bred to Echo our 29" buckskin Buck Echo son.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 3, 2014)

Good Luck Melinda Wishing you all the best for a safe foaling from Australia


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 4, 2014)

Sending prayers to your Mum and to Gorgeous for a safe smooth foaling Melinda!





Cant wait for the announcement!


----------



##  (Mar 4, 2014)

Me either!


----------



## JAX (Mar 4, 2014)

Yay! This one should be a looker!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 4, 2014)

come on Goegeous were all waiting for a foal fix


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry I didnt post earlier, I posted on FB but didnt have my login info for LB at my mom's so anyhoo....its a FILLY!!!! Solid bay, super refined, TINY, and very correct. She is a doll baby and as usual Gorgeous cant resist being the first mare to foal, she goes a bit earlier every year it seems, this year is 302 days! I got approx 6" cannon measurement on her so she is def. little! Here are some wet pics, hopefully can get better ones if this weather stays nicer.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 4, 2014)

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!

She is gorgeous , now please send some foaling vibes down under to Australia


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 4, 2014)

way to go Gorgeous giving your mom a gorgeous little girl

congrats on a healthy and safe foaling


----------



##  (Mar 4, 2014)

What a fabulous and refined little girl!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 4, 2014)

Congrats! Can't wait to see those dry, unfolded pictures.


----------



## JAX (Mar 4, 2014)

YAY Congrats!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh Brilliant!! Many CONGRATULATIONS to your Mom and to Gorgeous - what a beautiful little girl!! It seems that the filly fairy was busy last night with Penny also producing a little girl!

We are on a roll - here come the babies - wonder who will be next?


----------



## blueberryburlap (Mar 5, 2014)

Whoo-hoo!!!!!



Congratulations!





What a pretty little thing, can't wait for more pictures!! Good work Gorgeous!!!





Hoping that filly fairy has scheduled a visit to my Belle!!!


----------



## atotton (Mar 5, 2014)

Congrats, nice filly.


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful Congrats!!


----------



##  (Mar 6, 2014)

Now don't forget to post that baby picture in our album! She's a doll!


----------



## Barefootin (Mar 6, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone! She is such a little cutie and it is amazing how straight and strong her legs are for being so early! Gorgeous did good. Now if only I could talk some of my mares into getting ready LOL! Will hopefully get dry pics soon, supposed to be warmer for a few days at least so will try and take her outside for some better pics.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 6, 2014)

Congratulations from here too! That is one NICE filly! I hope the rest of our in foal made threads go as smoothly as Gorgeous and Penny have done.


----------



## lexischase (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow this mare was right on the money!! Think you posted the night before she foaled, and then I saw the photos the next morning on Facebook. How exciting!! Congratulations on this tiny filly




any new photos?!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 7, 2014)

Just wanted to update that my camera is now live, http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=maplehollow, also added the link to original post for easier access. Hoping to get new pics of Gorgeous's filly on sunday when it will be warmer. Just a bit of info on the girls currently on cam. ELady is on the left and while she isnt technically quite due yet she is on cam since she recently choked so been keeping an eye on her. Ebony is in the middle and is a maiden mare, she is 310 days today, no udder yet. Babe is on the right and most likely to go first, udder about half full, currently 309 days and foaled last year at 318 days and bred back to same stallion.

Just a fun fact too, all three of the foals of the mares currently on cam will be related. Babe, Ebony, and Magic (sire to ELadys foal) are all half siblings by same dam.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 8, 2014)

Here are just some quick cell phone pics we took in the barn today. Not the best but still better than wet pics LOL. Sorry for the blurry quality but had to try and brighten them as they were pretty dark.


----------



##  (Mar 8, 2014)

How cute!!!!! I love that last one with her obviously prancing around!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 8, 2014)

Your new little filly is gorgeous!! I am so happy you got your cams up and running so now I hope to catch a few foals coming into this world!!!!! Congrats on your beautiful new filly!!!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats Melinda to you and your mom she's a beauty


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 9, 2014)

I was checking out your cams this afternoon, usually view them at night.......are the 3 stalls outside?? It looks so nice and bright!!! All look well, ELady was taking a nap laying down, the other girls were doing the snoozing while standing thing!!


----------



## Mousie96 (Mar 9, 2014)

Love her!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone and nope, stalls are in a fully enclosed barn. I do have lights above the stalls and there are two windows on each end of the barn too. I think the girls are loving being in and being pampered. They particularly have been liking their extra brushes and scratches.


----------



##  (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes, all girls just nibbling their bedding looking for fallen particles, I guess. Everyone looks great!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow that is great that your barn is so bright! I just had electic put in my barn this past summer, tried a year without but this winter was so much nicer having lights!!!! Also had a ceiling fan put in which is great on those hot, humid Virginia summer days! When I planned my barn I had a window at each end and 2 on the back side with double dutch doors in the front but it still doesn't look as bright as yours does! Your girls look so happy and content in their stalls!! I can't wait to see their foals, I'm sure you are getting really excited!!You have many babies to look forward to, foals are just precious the first few days!!!!!!! I'll be watching, hope to see some little foals soon!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 9, 2014)

Yep the girls are still cleaning up their supper, the silly mares like to destroy their hay and so it kind of gets mixed up in the bedding, you would be surprised how much hay they have "hidden" but it keeps em occupied and out of trouble LOL! I am going CRAZY waiting for my foals to get here but at least I get to play with mom's for now...got some more pics of her today, she was SOOO independent when we took them out for excersise, she just ran all over the place and didnt care at all where Gorgeous was! She is very spunky and energetic, just hilarious to watch! I wanted to take her outside for better pics but sadly it is a muddy, melting mess out there so didnt want her getting all wet and catching a chill so just did indoor playtime in the arena.


----------



## cassie (Mar 10, 2014)

congratulations on your mum's new filly Melinda! she is gorgeous! such a little cutie!!

can't wait to see your other new babies as they arrive!


----------



##  (Mar 10, 2014)

GREAT pictures of this spunky little girl!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 10, 2014)

Did my foal clips on Babe and Ebony today while it was nice and warm. They enjoyed their grooming session, lips were going crazy as I scratched, brushed, and clipped LOL! Figured I would share their pretty baby bumps. Babe is carrying a lot smaller than she did last year but her udder is getting pretty decent size but not full yet. Ebony is starting to show even more but still no udder. Both are driving me crazy already


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 10, 2014)

love the pictures of your Mom's filly! They are so cute to watch running and playing, I could definatly watch foals for hours! Two springs ago when Misty and Josie were born we would visit them a couple of times a week and I loved to go in their paddock and play with them!!! Josie was too funny with her short little legs, running and bucking!!

Hopefully it won't be too long before you have little hooves running around in your barn!!! I will be peeking in!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 11, 2014)

Just wanted to update that Babe's udder is a little fuller tonight and her rear is def. getting looser. Udder still isnt a "ready" udder but she has surprised me before so still keeping an eye on her.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 11, 2014)

Love your cam covering 3 stalls with a good view .

Come on girls mom is waiting


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 12, 2014)

Loved the pics of your Mom's new little one - what a pretty little girl. Bet you cant wait for your own babies to start arriving!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 18, 2014)

Babe has a filly by Monte born probably around 10pm tonight 3/17/14. Really leggy filly with quite a few clumps of white on her bum. Already had nursed when I found her and pooped shortly afterwards. I knew she was getting close but didnt look "ready" yet. She is notorious for being sneaky though LOL! Here are a couple horrible cell pics I got real quick tonight but will try for better tomorrow and hopefully they will both cooperate better!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh many congratulations!! Well done Babe!!





Thanks for the pics - cant wait to see her all dried out!


----------



## atotton (Mar 18, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 18, 2014)

Congrats what a little beaury and spots too


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2014)

SPOTS!! YEAH!! Good job Babe and Monte!

Congratulations, and can't wait for fluffy pictures!


----------



## chandab (Mar 18, 2014)

Congrats! She's darling, can't wait for dry pictures.


----------



## JAX (Mar 18, 2014)

So tough waiting for pictures!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks, she is a cutie and look how much more color I found when she was dry this morning! Of course I just have this teaser pic for now. Waiting for it to warm up a bit before I take her blankie off for better pics .


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2014)

WOW!! Wait 'til Diane sees those SPOTS!! Did you know that when we wanted Diane to log in for something important, we all used to type SPOTS SPOTS SPOTS on a post and send spotty telepathic thoughts to her? Never failed!!

Cant wait for the un-rugged pics!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 18, 2014)

Congratulations Melinda she is beautiful


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 18, 2014)

wow lots of color there I can't wait till Diane see's that pic too


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 18, 2014)

LOL... I am pretty excited about those spots myself! Cant wait to see her shed out or clipped when she gets a bit older! And as promised here are some dry pics. Please excuse the mud and the quality. We had a lot of snow that is still melting causing everything to be a mess! I didnt want to leave them out long in that slop so just took a few quick pics and went back into their dry warm stall!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks like spots all over her sides too



wondering if she's pintaloosa marked

she's is gorgeous


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 18, 2014)

Congratulations on your beautiful little filly!!!! love the spots!!!


----------



## JAX (Mar 18, 2014)

Well I am definitely not the expert ...SPOTS!!! But I personally only see appy markings so far.

Ahem *SPOTS SPOTS SPOTS*


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2014)

SPOTS!!!!!!!!

I am so excited that even more spots are showing!! I knew they were hiding in the wet pictures!

Wonderful!!

Well, she's got that 'pinto' star marking, and I'm quite suspect of the 'lightness' around her middle. I think we may see some type of markings there that are not appy, once she looses that foal fluff!

Such a cute little one! Just lovely! Can't wait to see even more pictures of her!

How many were bred to Monte for this season?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2014)

Ha! Knew you'd soon be around Diane once the magic words were spoken!!

She's absolutely gorgeous Melinda - so dainty and pretty.


----------



## FirstTimeMiniMom (Mar 19, 2014)

Love her long legs.....oh, and also the SPOTS!

Congratulatulations on your lil filly !


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone. She is a doll. She did not get any tobiano from her dam, the star I would suspect would be from sabino which I strongly suspect both parents to carry, Monte has a tendency to throw stars on a lot of his foals. The light shading in the rib area is typical of black foals, just a bit lighter although she does have some white appy spots behind her "elbows" too. Her dam has only thrown her Tobi on one foal (her first) all the rest she has just thrown appy. Here are her foals in order of when they were born.  The first two are Echo babies and the second two are Monte. Only bred 2 mares to Monte this year.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 19, 2014)

Some more pics....inside and with cell phone so not the clearest, just too cute not to share 

Also Ebony is FINALLY starting to bag so hopefully that means she is jealous of her sister's baby and now wants her own LOL! Also her belly has dropped too, she was carrying a lot higher but now is definitely drooping and looking more bred then before.

Also Missy and Diamond are also bagging so will be switching mares around once it is clear who is going to be more serious first



ELady and Babe/filly will be switched off at that time probably too. I think ELady is going to wait until her normal foaling gestation which should be early to mid april.


----------



##  (Mar 19, 2014)

Sounds like it's about to get really exciting at your place!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 19, 2014)

Here is ebony tonight. ... shows how her belly has dropped down and a bit forward. .. just hoping she doesn't take forever to finish getting ready and drive me more crazy lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 19, 2014)

Good Luck Melinda, send some foaling vibes down to Australia when your girls have all finished


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2014)

Great pictures Melinda - love her little rug! You are so luckyto have that lovely big barn area for the babes to scamper around in when the weather is too bad for them to get outside exercise.





Good luck with the rest of your girls - Ebony is looking good!


----------



##  (Mar 20, 2014)

Ebony looks great! Looking forward to all the little ones coming! You have quite a few arriving if memory serves!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 22, 2014)

I went ahead and brought Missy in the barn last night so she can get used to her stall. She usually takes a few days for her to settle down so dont be surprised by pacing, head tossing, and tail swishing going on for a while LOL! She is carrying my first Remmy baby so I am beyond excited!!!! She is 318 days today. She foaled at 321 days with her previous foal but was not the same cross


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 22, 2014)

come on Missy..anxious to see those Remmy babies


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 22, 2014)

Also I am trying to decide on a name for my filly out of Babe and by Monte. I have been calling her BabyDoll but dont know if I will stick with that or not. Her name has to start with Maple Hollows and then I also would like to have Montes but could live without that part if someone had the perfect name but not enough space for both. 


Here are the ones I came up with but just not sure if any of them are 'right':

Maple Hollows Montes Razzle Dazzle

Maple Hollows Montes All That Glitters

Maple Hollows Montes Galactica

Maple Hollows Montes BabyDoll

I want something that will sound good in the show ring so keep that in mind too  Thanks in advance!


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2014)

I am taken first by "Razzle Dazzle" ! I think that sounds very 'tempting' in the show ring!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## chandab (Mar 22, 2014)

I like All that Glitters.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 26, 2014)

I am convinced that my mares are never going to foal LOL... Ebony isnt surprising that much that she is taking longer as my maidens generally do have the longer gestations but at least she is finally starting to bag so I dont have to worry so much about that! Missy is driving me gonzo, she has a nice large udder, just a little loose since she spends so much time pacing but she is due anytime by previous gestation and carrying my first Remmy foal so I am a bit anxious to see it LOL! I am going stir crazy watching mares, dealing with the cold and a cold, just going to be a very long spring . Mom and I are both loving our first foals though, both are friendly, playful, and just great fun to be around! I just always cant wait until I have multiple foals at my place as I just love watching them interact with eachother!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 26, 2014)

checking on your girls, they all look fine tonight!! They certainly do pace a lot, back and forth, back and forth maybe they are all driving each other crazy watching themselves!!! lol I hope you see some foal action soon and I hope to be watching when it happens!! I'll keep you on the prayer



list for safe deliveries and healthy babies!!! Im sure they all will be beautiful!!!


----------



##  (Mar 27, 2014)

Funny, I had checked your cam for the last several days, just waiting to see what was going on. And nothing was 'moving' -- just some nice plump mares going about their grazing of the stalls.

Keep us posted, and I'll keep sneaking a peek!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 27, 2014)

Well I rearranged again so probably got everyone all excited again LOL. I brought Diamond in and put her in the left stall, she has a pretty large udder, still needs to fill out more as her nipples are still pointing in but other than that very full and firm. Since it is kind of yucky and rainy out I didnt want to risk leaving her outside. Ebony still working on her gradual progression of her udder and Missy staying pretty consistent with her fully yet not quite firm udder. Nobody looks ready but with the low pressure tonight, I will still be keeping an eye on them


----------



##  (Mar 28, 2014)

All is quiet this morning.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 1, 2014)

Well I am officially going CRAZY waiting!!!! I am convinced they are all open and never going to foal LOL! Diamond has had a nice tight udder for quite a while just needs to fill in the nipples, Missy is finally getting firmer but not ready looking yet, Ebony is finally making good progress but not quite half full yet, Freckles is starting to get a good sized udder so with my luck she might get switched in for one we are already watching ROFL! They all have had off and on moments where they have acted uncomfy and yawning and other little things to make me stay awake longer and watch




. So anyways that is my rant for the day 

Here are the current standings as far as gestation for the ones over 300 days:

Ebony 334 days

ELady 331 days

Ellie 330 days

Missy 327 days

Freckles 324 days

Sassy 316 days

Diamond 314 days

Fae 312 days

Dusty(moms) 321 days

Belle2(moms) 320 days


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 4, 2014)

Diamond is getting REALLY sticky milk and starting to change colors (currently that kind of golden type color) and her vulva is more red. Hoping she will foal today as I am going out of town tonight! My hubby will be in charge while I am gone so for tonight and tomorrow please call his number first (it is the second number listed on the cam). During today I will be available and I will be back late saturday night. Any extra eyes will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2014)

Okay!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 4, 2014)

OK, new update, she is now waxed up! Of course she has to pick the night I have to leave that she decides she is going to start getting more serious! Isnt that just typical. Im still crossing my fingers that she will foal before we go .


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 4, 2014)

Not eating, pawing, restless. ... won't be long now!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 4, 2014)

Congratulations Melinda!!! I just check on Diamond and I see a little one in there!!!! The foal looks to be dark in color??!! Were you still home when she had her foal?


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2014)

Baby is very cute in his/her pajamas! Momma is still down, maybe needs a little Banamine? Oh, I forgot, you're gone tonight/tomorrow. Guess we'll have to watch closely to see that momma doesn't get too uncomfortable.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 4, 2014)

congrats Melinda I just looked in too


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi, havent left yet, getting ready to soon. I gave banamine already, diamond is being a bit of a diva and is her normal over protective self. Baby seems really smart though, less than half hr after being born was already looking for the milk bar and consistently going to the right place. The way diamond is acting though he might be better off learning to nurse while she is lying down ROFL! Going to go back out in a bit to check and see if he is nursed yet. Justin will be in charge once we get on the road, just happy she foaled before I left!!! Here is a quick pic, will get better ones when I get home. Any extra help watching her while I am gone will be appreciated. I am leaving the banamine, thermometer, and enemas out there for Justin while I am gone, hopefully wont need to give her or the baby anything since she can be quite a pill.


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks like Diamond is up now and moving around!



I am sure that is a good sign! Little foal is so cute just wobbeling around! I just love watching them when they are first born!!!!!!!!





Just looked again and Momma is down again.......just read what Melinda posted that she can be a Diva at times!! lol That's ok Diamond you had a beautiful foal!!!


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh, I'm so GLAD you're still there, and that's she's had her Banamine. We'll be watching the 'diva' for you!!

Very CUTE baby with VERY long legs !!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey look at those legs!! Many congratulations and well done Diamond!



Hope all stays well until you get back.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone for keeping an eye on Diamond and the girls while I was gone. Got home around 11pm last night and to bed around midnight, Was a LONG trip! We got on the road around 9pm friday night after I was sure the baby nursed and poo'd, I drove all night so that mom could sleep since I was counting on her to drive most the way home LOL, we got the show facilities around 5am and took a 2hr nap in our freezing cold trailer with no heat so really didnt sleep much at all, we thought the show started at 8 but ended up they changed it to 9 so we were wishing we could have stayed in bed another hour but o well, we got warmed up in the dining area with some hot chocolate and then got ready to show. Only took one horse to show as I was picking up my mare and a mare for breeding. Faith did great though for an 11yr old mare that I randomly decided to show, she needs more conditioning and I couldnt find a sharp blade so her 'grooming' and such could have been better. She was first and second in Model and Ammy, first in her height div., and res champ sr mare. Here are some pics of her, will get pics of the little boy later.


----------



##  (Apr 6, 2014)

Very pretty, and congratulations on her placings!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh what a lovely mare - well done on the placings too. Brilliant!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 6, 2014)

Beautiful mare and congrats on her placings


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 6, 2014)

Here are pics of Diamond's colt by Monte. No spots yet but does look to have some white hairs in his mane??? Looks like he is black but really mousy compared to my other blacks I have had. I was wishfully hoping he was grullo but dont think he is. Very nice upright colt though and already very correct!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 6, 2014)

He is a spunk Melinda, Congratulations


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 6, 2014)

Handsome little guy congratulations


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Well Missy is looking more serious tonight, dont know if she is quite ready but udder is pretty firm. I might have to do some rearranging tomorrow as a couple others are looking pretty close outside so need to get them in.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 6, 2014)

sounds like it's time for action




at your place now


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 7, 2014)

Watching your girls off and on tonight



Freckles is up and down......maybe she is a bit uncomfortable? Any signs of labor??? Is Missy in the stall on the right? Or did I miss her foaling?? I've got to keep up with your musical stalls!!!



Ellie seems to be just grazing her stall.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 8, 2014)

Freckles could be due any day per previous gestations. She does lay down alot as she is my gimpy mare that got hurt in 2011. She gets around really good now, just spends more time resting than the others. Ellie is mad at me for taking her away from her pasture I have a feeling so probably going to make me wait ....Missy is still on the right and still has a nice large udder that just doesnt seem to want to actually finish getting ready and let us see that pretty Remmy foal!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 8, 2014)

Well Ebony is a brat LOL...she surprised me with a tiny buckskin appy filly this morning...my first ever sneaky maiden mare, had no signs at all just like all along, and then move her off cam and poof theres a foal LOL! Foaled sometime this morning at 341 days. Sire is COH Echo Express, son of LK Buck Echo


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 8, 2014)

Ooooooooooooo naughty Ebony!! But what a gorgeous little filly she produced!! Many congratulations!


----------



## Barefootin (Apr 8, 2014)

Lovely filly!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 8, 2014)

This coloured pony is very active! Keeping watch!


----------



## chandab (Apr 8, 2014)

Congrats! Just what I want, so don't hog the buckskin filly fairy too long.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 8, 2014)

I am trying not to go into the barn too much since I am hoping Ellie will get a move on but I had to go get some better outside pictures of the new lil girl. 

Ellie truly cannot get any more ready though, Im not sure what she is waiting for, udder is as full as it can get and dripping milk, rear is loose and vulva deep red, pacing lots, even got up and down a couple times, lots of tiny loose piles of manure. Im going crazy and would love it if she would have it during the day LOL!


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

WHAT A BEAUTY!! Watch out, she's just what Chanda ordered!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 8, 2014)

I love the buckskin colour!!

Come on Ellie - your turn now!! Good luck Melinda.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 8, 2014)

Good Luck Melinda


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2014)

Congratulations she a pretty little filly


----------



## atotton (Apr 8, 2014)

Congrats, she is a beaut.


----------



## chandab (Apr 8, 2014)

What a little cutie. And, exactly what I'm looking for a rich, dark buckskin filly. Here's hoping my palomino has one just like her.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 8, 2014)

congrats she's gorgeous

I'm going to ck Ellie on your cam now


----------



## little lady (Apr 8, 2014)

Been watching Ellie all day...she is going to be plum wore out before she even foals. She has been rolling, shaking her head and lots of pacing. Come on Ellie show us what you are hiding!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 8, 2014)

Congratulations on your new little filly Melinda!!!!! She is such a pretty little thing, love the color!!

I will be watching Ellie and Freckles! Going to check on them now........


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

That is one pacing pinto!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 8, 2014)

Looking like it won't be too much longer


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 8, 2014)

She sure is a pacing Momma! How close do you think Freckles is? Are you thinking tonight for Ellie?


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey Melinda maybe you are going to have a double hitter tonight!!!!!!! Both Mommas are rolling around!


----------



## JAX (Apr 8, 2014)

Down...Now PUSH!!


----------



## JAX (Apr 8, 2014)

And now shes up with her tail like wants to pee,,, Hmmm

back down I think its time!!!


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

Freckles is laying quietly, but I think Ellie might be considering it.....





Another poop, and by the look of her stall, I think she's been doing quite a bit of it. No matter how much you clean, these mares can make such a mess cleaning out their systems! LOL

Come on ladies, it's really time for at least ONE of you!

Melinda, head for the barn!!!!! Looks like maybe we have early labor in the 'pacing pinto' !!


----------



## JAX (Apr 8, 2014)

PUSHING!! I sent a text


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

We have contractions!!! Come on girl, you can do it!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 8, 2014)

yeah I think this is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She looks to be pushing ...........Melinda.........


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

She's headed to the barn now.


----------



## JAX (Apr 8, 2014)

I sent a text to the 1st number listed but no response and I don't see anyone in there. Does she usually make an appearance during foaling?

OK thank you Diane!


----------



## JAX (Apr 8, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 8, 2014)

Yahoooo, great job Eliie and Melinda!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 8, 2014)

Congratulations , That was unreal to watch


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice one! Pretty baby! Good job, and so nice to see you letting them bond, as you always do!

Glad you were there since mom was getting impatient waiting for this little one to stand.


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 8, 2014)

OMG look a that precious little foal! I just get goose bumbs everytime I see one born! Then watching them the first hour is so amazing, trying to stand and nurse, sweet!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 8, 2014)

Big congrats Melinda


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 8, 2014)

Ohhhhh, I think Melinda is taking pics.........

Sooooo cute Freckles is trying to peek over the wall to see all the excitment!!!!! Maybe she will be jealous and have her foal now!


----------



## chandab (Apr 8, 2014)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 8, 2014)

Congrats... can't wait for pics!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 8, 2014)

So it was a red bag, but good presentation, standing birth of course....and a buckskin pinto filly! Really smart and spunky, already nursed, kicks at Ellie when she is biting her LOL

here is a quick pic


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2014)

What a cute little baby, and another filly too! Many congratulations Melinda!!


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations! They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks again everyone for the calls and support  Very happy with my babies. I updated my topic with who is currently on cam and their due dates, Freckles' is based on 332 days which is the gestation she carried both previous foals, ELady is by 347 days which is how long she carried her first foal for me last year, and Missy I changed to 340 days since she clearly isnt going to go by her previous gestation...Sigh....LOL. And of course to keep ya all happy, here are new pics of both newest girls from yesterday.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2014)

What a pretty pair - very cute too! Good luck with the others.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 10, 2014)

So happy for you... Can't wait to come visit you... with a BIG horse trailer (and lots of money) when we get moved to Missouri.


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2014)

Beautiful little girls! Thanks so much for the pictures, and the update of who is who and where they are! LOL


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 10, 2014)

Beautiful fillies!!!! Thanks for posting the pictures! Also thanks for the update on the line up, great to know who is in which stall and "their personal time frames"!! lol


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 11, 2014)

Wanted to update real quick that Missy's udder is very fully and tight tonight! Hoping for a foal soon! She has kept me waiting far too long already! LOL


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 11, 2014)

I will be watching as much as I can tonight!! Hope she foals soon for you!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 12, 2014)

Look what we found this morning! Sassy is such a stinker. She didnt have for sure signs or anything but I did have a feeling I probably should have switched her with someone but luckily she did just fine on her own! It is a beautiful sorrel pinto filly by my 3x HOF driving stallion, Arions Magnium PI. I LOVE her legs, head, and adorable zig zag on her face .


----------



## chandab (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats! And, that zig-zag is the cutest thing ever. Barn name, Ziggy.


----------



## Flame (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats! She's stunning



love her zig zag too





She's so pretty...... She melts my heart



I can't stop looking at her. hehe! <3


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 12, 2014)

congrats on a beauty for sure....I also love the zig zag

so glad all went well


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 12, 2014)

I LOVE HER! I WANT HER! (and I don't care how tall she gets!!!)

She's so adorable!


----------



## little lady (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats on another beautiful foal. Love her Zig zag also!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2014)

What a unique marking - many congratulations, she's gorgeous!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 12, 2014)

Love her markings, congratulations on another stunner melinda


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 12, 2014)

Ohhhhh, I love her, BEAUTIFUL markings!!!! She has gorgeous legs, full length stockings! And..........her "Heartzag" is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2014)

Just stunning! What a blaze!! SOOOOOO CUTE!!! Congratulations......again !!!!!

I just love coming here after babysitting all day away from my computer to find such a pretty arrival!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks Like Freckles is going onto labour




Does anyone have Melindas number ?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 15, 2014)

Well done Freckles



And you too Melinda


----------



## Flame (Apr 15, 2014)

I just missed it



congratulations! I'm guessing 2 means Filly?



can't wait to see pics


----------



## JAX (Apr 15, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2014)

Well done Freckles and Melinda - another one safely on the ground. Many congrats!!

Cant wait for the pictures.


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2014)

Congratulations, and looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone and I also want to send a HUGE THANK YOU to whoever tried calling. I missed the calls to my phone but woke me up and got me moving! One front leg was completely back and had the filly stuck. Ended up having to present that way as I couldnt get the head to go back in even a little to free her up. I had to reposition the shoulder and guide it with my arm to get it through easier. She is a gorgeous little buckskin filly though and is doing great! Will get pics later to share! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 15, 2014)

And Pictures


----------



## JAX (Apr 15, 2014)

Awwwwwww


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2014)

What a pretty little girl - cute too!! Great save Melinda, well done!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 15, 2014)

What a gorgeous girl. Not sure how Marestare works but I hit the high alert button when I could see freckles was going into labour. Hoping it notified you . Glad shes safely on the ground


----------



## Flame (Apr 15, 2014)

Congrats! Such a pretty little filly


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2014)

What a beautiful and feminine little girl! Congratulations.....and on a GREAT save, too!


----------



## atotton (Apr 15, 2014)

:ThumbUp Congrats


----------



## chandab (Apr 15, 2014)

Congrats! Don't hog the buckskin filly fairy.


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 15, 2014)

I must have just missed it!!!! Congratulations on your new little filly!!!!! Melinda, you have one busy gal with all the foaling going on!!But I bet it is soooo much fun with all those foals in your barn!!!!


----------



## little lady (Apr 16, 2014)

That filly is stunning! Love her baby doll head!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone! The filly fairy escaped for the night as ELady had a super cute tiny sorrel colt just after midnight! The poor marestare watchers were having a heck of a time too as my cell phone wasnt ringing through and my hubby was sleeping through his, he really needs a more annoying ringtone LOL! Luckily they finally got through to us, I am pretty sure I was dead to the world after staying up pretty much all night for Freckles' filly



. So anyhoo, here is Maple Hollows Magics Last Stand, the final foal of Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic who is now a happy gelding in AZ.


----------



## Flame (Apr 16, 2014)

He's a cutie



congrats!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2014)

WOW! You had a busy night!! What a cute little boy - many congratulations.


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2014)

What a cute little boy!! Thank you so much for the pictures!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 17, 2014)

congrats on your new beautiful filly and colt

so glad they made it safely


----------



## chandab (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 17, 2014)

Missy foaled early this morning a nice little buckskin colt, the first foal by Little Kings Remmington (HOF). He is a gorgeous little boy and pretty ornery but is having a little bit of issue with finding the milk bar, finally got him to latch on properly a couple hours ago, before that just syringe fed him some, I have seen him looking like he was nursing a couple times since then but will check her udder when I go out to feed. 

Here are wet pics until I can get better ones.


----------



## Flame (Apr 17, 2014)

You must be pooped  Awwww but how adorable and rewarding




congrats!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 17, 2014)

Another beautiful baby safely on the ground, well done Melinda and many congrats!!


----------



## little lady (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats on your first Remmy foal! Looking forward to dry pics of him.


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2014)

Congratulations again! I just love seeing all these babies safely on the ground! Can't wait for some dry pictures of these little boys!


----------



## chandab (Apr 18, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 18, 2014)

Just wanted to share some updated pics of some of the "kids", I am loving all of them so far, will be really tough to decide who to keep! Also I think I forgot to share pics of mom's newest filly, she is the silver bay pinto at the end. Really wish we could have gotten her cam online this year but just havent had the time to get it figured out.


----------



## JAX (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh I just love it! Beautiful babies everywhere!!! I sure hope you get to keep more than just one of them because if not then it will just take you years to decide!!!!


----------



## little lady (Apr 18, 2014)

What a bunch of huggable cuteness!!! Love that silver bay filly, but also love the buckskin pinto filly...does she have blue eyes? Oh and the pic of the little sorrel colt peeking around momma...adorable! I bet you are in heaven with all of them. *Thank You *for the foal fix!!!!


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2014)

How many are you looking to keep, and how many more are yet to come? I know who I'd keep out of the first bunch, but wondering how many more. I know you have a lot coming this year. Can't wait to see them all!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks . I really want to keep most of my fillies but can only do that if I sell some of my mares and other horses, but pretty much will be what sells sells and what doesnt I keep . I do have my favorites priced higher though LOL. The lil buckskin pinto does have two blue eyes



. I have 7 more coming and mom has 6 more. I am pretty smitten with all of them and even my boys which I sadly wont be able to keep them or my hubby will kick my rear ROFL...I have a bit of a stallion addiction, I keep joking that I will have to change my half to Maple Hollow Stud Farm .


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 18, 2014)

I love watching your Mares and their sweet little foals!!!! I would want to keep them all too!! You sure have some beautiful fillies! It is exciting that you have 7 more to come!!!! I hope to catch another foaling.......Who do you have in stall 1 now where Freckles was????


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks and Fae is on cam now at 329 days today. No udder forming yet but from the way the mares have been this year, she might fill up fast right before foaling or not even get a totally full one, the signs have been all over the place. Darn mares keep us guessing LOL

Edited to add that Fae is also bred to Remmy


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 19, 2014)

What a fabulous bunch of babies Melinda - and with 7 more to come!! Your paddocks are going to be filled with fun, games and loads of fantastic photo opportunities later this summer! Cant wait!


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2014)

I always have loved the boys the best, and ran about 15 stallions at the peak here. Thought it was a shame that you had to have mares in order to have babies! LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 19, 2014)

Ive got a question, I am going to post on my marestare topic and the main forum simply to hopefully get answers from more people.....I have a 2 day old foal that doesnt seem to be hungry at all and isnt eating very well, took to the vet and all bloodwork came back normal so doesnt have anything obviously wrong with him, also had his Igg test run and it is normal too. He had really watery diarrhea at about 24hrs old and seemed to be a bit uncomfy, the vet gave me Metronidazole and Biosponge which seems to have stopped the diarrhea but still doesnt have a strong appetite. He knows where the milk is on the mare but will go get a sip and stop, sometimes fairly frequently to seem to be getting more but never enough to truly soften the udder. Still seems to be a bit uncomfy and thinking still has a bit of a tummy ache. The vet said if he doesnt start nursing they can put a tube in but as of right now I am just milking the mare and feeding him by hand to make sure he is getting fluids. He has started being more active and playful since being treated with the meds but just doesnt have the normal appetite of other foals. His temp has been around 101.7 pretty much this whole time. He had a normal birth, normal length gestation, everything about his arrival was normal. He did have a good suck reflex at birth too but just never really wanted to eat much, now doesnt even suck on the syringe at all and just the small sips off the mare. Still will eat from the syringe but will not suck the milk out like other foals have for me. 

Has anyone experienced this type of behavior in a foal and what did you use to treat them. I hope I explained it somewhat well, wanted to get some other opinions and ideas before I talk with my vet again.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry but I really have no idea, especially after all the vet checks. Is the mare letting down her milk freely - maybe he's not finding much there when he goes to drink so has sort of given up trying if that makes sense?? The only other thing that I can think about is some sort of infection that the tests have missed - if he doesn't feel very well then he is not going to be enthusiastic about food??

Hope you and your vet can find the answer - good luck and please keep us informed as to his progress.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 19, 2014)

Milk is def. not a problem, she has LOTS of milk and generally streaming from the nipples after he does get his little sips. Very easy to milk off her. I do think that his tummy being upset is a lot of why he doesnt want to eat much, hoping maybe someone has an idea of something to soothe his tummy too. I did forget to mention that the vet suggested if I can find some, to get lactade (sp?) that is people medicine for lactose intolerance as some foals can have that? So if anyone has experience with that and how much to get a foal, that could be helpful too!


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2014)

Melinda, let me ask a question first. Does he seem thin or is he looking healthy in size like the other foals his age?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 19, 2014)

No he is very refined but doesnt seem unhealthy or abnormal in any way. He isnt filling out as fast though as the others did but that could be that he isnt eating as much. He is Missy's little guy, here are pics from yesterday...


----------



## chandab (Apr 19, 2014)

I really don't know, but just offering a few suggestions. I know several people that use the Stomach Soother (papaya) to sooth irritated stomachs, its all natural, so likely safe for a foal. http://www.stomachsoother.com/ A probiotic; while not a horse, I did use Manna Pro Opti-Zyme for my slightly pre-mature bottle calf last year; I just mixed it in with her bottle (her stomach wasn't quite ready for normal eating habits, and if she wasn't fed just right, she bloated, the Opti-Zyme and keeping her on a schedule seemed to help her). [Opti-Zyme is a multi-species probiotic product. http://www.horse.com/item/manna-pro-opti-zyme/SLT901026/ ]


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 19, 2014)

Here are some pics I just took at chore time tonight to show condition a bit plus have a video uploading to youtube that I will post too that shows his behavior and how he half heartedly nurses. Right now is doing enough to empty the nipples but occasionally I go down and he hasnt nursed at all and her udder is entirely full with milk drips or streaming.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 19, 2014)

Let me know if this link works for the video


----------



## madmax (Apr 19, 2014)

Has your vet considered that he could be a borderline 'dummy foal'? They can appear that they just don't 'get' it (nursing). If it were my foal I would go ahead and have the vet tube him with a good meal of mama's milk to get him energized. I had a foal like this once and the tubing helped, but I had to keep teaching him to stay and keep nursing, it was difficult because he would just stay at the udder and not suck. It was not fun and time consuming, but the tubing helped to a degree that he perked up a lot. He did finally learn to nurse normally; my daughter and I worked together 'patterning' him by moving him to the mare and offering the teat, milk would just spray all over his face the mare was so full, so frustrating. Your foal is adorable, I hope he will catch on soon.

I know of a lady with this problem, she syringed for a while, and she had to go to giving her foal milk in a bowl which I don't know the difference from nursing because that takes a sucking effort as well I think.

I don't know anything about lactose intolerance, sorry.

One of my routines with my foals was to give them some probiotic at the time the mare came into her foal heat and it made a difference with the diarrhea thing.


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2014)

If he's not 'failing' he may be getting quite a bit with just the half-hearted nursing, especially if she's loaded with milk. How often does he do his quick sips? If he's even sipping frequently, he may actually be getting a stream sent down his gullet when he even half nurses. Just a thought, if he's fine in other ways.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2014)

The video doesn't work for me - comes up saying "this is private". However from what you and the others have said (good suggestions to discuss with your vet), Diane's thoughts interested me and taking them a little further, is it possible that he is getting 'flooded' when he goes to drink and this is putting him off somewhat? What would happen if you milked out the mare, say until her udder went soft, would he perhaps find drinking easier then? Mares with plenty of milk can suddenly 'let go' of it at even the touch of baby on their udder, or even on the approach of the foal in anticipation of the foal drinking?


----------



## madmax (Apr 20, 2014)

I think annac has a great point.


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2014)

I think it's a great idea and worth trying! Happy Easter!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2014)

I noticed on the main forum that in reply to your post there, several folk suggested ulcers?? I really didn't know that foals that young could get ulcers, however, as always I'm very willing to learn something new. So where do these ulcers come from - when/how did they form? Or is a couple or so days from birth long enough for them to develop, if so, then for what reason? Really interested in this - anyone else heard of it or had experience of it??

Hows your little boy today?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been on much, busy day with family. ... lil guy seems to be eating better since missys udder is softer, I took him off biosponge since he isn't runny anymore as I don't want him getting plugged up. Hopefully he will keep doing better, I appreciate all the ideas, my vet did mention ulcers but must not have thought that was it but did say a lot of new foals can get them, we have never had a horse get them so not sure any details on how or why they get them. ... Will update more when I am actually on a real computer


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the update, hopefully the little fella will now go from strength to strength.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 20, 2014)

UPDATE---Lil guy is doing LOTS better today, eating consistently and not acting crampy at all now. Hopefully he is done with his shenanigans and will be fine. Will keep ya updated



Thanks so much for all the suggestions and will keep them all in mind in case he has a relapse.


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2014)

I've never had experience with a foal having ulcers at his age. A bit older perhaps, and one that's been through some stressful situations, but we're all here to learn. I'm glad he's doing better. Kinda' thought he would. Sometimes they take a few days to get things sorted out. Looking forward to new pictures of him!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 21, 2014)

I brought chippy in last night because she was acting weird and this morning she had a gorgeous palomino colt. ..for some reason my phone doesn't load lb right anymore so can't post a pic but if any of you have me on fb I posted on my personal page if you would want to share here


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 21, 2014)

Here are pics of the leggy boy, going to be a tall A. Still having some issues figuring out his legs, I think he was a bit twisted up in utero as he has a tendency to lay with his leg over his head and in the past that has been a sign that they were like that in utero. He has a great suck reflex though and I will keep helping him eat until he gets those stilts figured out LOL!


----------



## chandab (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats! He's darling, can't wait for dry pics of him.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 21, 2014)

Brilliant! Well done Chippy!





I'm not suprised that he was a bit screwed up in utero - look at the length of those legs, but no worries, give him a few days and he will be fine. He's a very handsome boy!!

Many congratulations on another beautiful baby Melinda!


----------



## JAX (Apr 21, 2014)

:wubWell hello Handsome!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 21, 2014)

Well Chippys colt is getting around better now, still a bit wobbly but at least getting up and wandering around on his own. I have not caught him nursing on his own yet but have been feeding him every few hours to make sure he is getting enough, I did see him in the right place watching on the monitor for a while so hoping he got a drink then, just hard to tell watching on the TV. He is such a leggy boy though so no wonder that he was scrunched up in there! Will be exciting to see him unfold in a few days!!!! Here are finally outside pics of Missys boy too now that he is an ornery lil stinker! I love his eyes they are that greyish blue color that it seems a lot of our dilutes get but dont think they are a real blue.


----------



## JAX (Apr 21, 2014)

Beautiful baby blues...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 21, 2014)

He is Lovely Melinda, What a gorgeous looking boy ............... Do you sleep for month when foaling has finished ?


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 21, 2014)

he is so sweet and those legs are so long and beautiful!!! I did see you in there with him today and he does seem to be getting around better!!! He just needed to get used to walking on stilts as you said!! But he is going to be a real looker when he grows up, I just love him!!!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 21, 2014)

congrats Melinda on your handsome new guy


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2014)

Just so handsome! I'm extremely fond of the long, long legs, and he certainly has them! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 21, 2014)

He's just awesome, but I just love that tongue picture.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2014)

Glad to hear that Missy's little man is doing so much better - he looks great!

I'm sure that Chippy's colt will soon get the hang of the feeding business - those long legs mean that he has to master the 'couch' to get under to the milk bar. He'll soon learn.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 26, 2014)

Wanted to update that I now have Wanna in the left stall, Fae in the middle, and Mars on the right. Also here are some pics of Chippy's lil guy, dry and getting pretty ornery!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 26, 2014)

what a handsome little guy...I just love him


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh he is gorgeous!! By the way, you might like to look again at your threads heading - Mars ....... 530 days!!!!! LOL!!


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2014)

LOL!! Can't tell that she's tired, can we??

Handsome colt!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2014)

Tired?? She must be absolutely exhausted - and there are more to come yet! I truely sympathise.


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2014)

Yup, me too! I remember the seasons of 10+ babies coming.......I think I just collapsed after the 2 month stint and slept a week in a bed, instead of in the barn on the hay or in the stall. I remember it well.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 26, 2014)

ROFL....OOOPS! I guess I will go fix that ....I wont lie, I am EXHAUSTED!!!! Between foaling and just trying to catch up on stuff that I fell behind on during this extremely horrid winter, I am pooped! I wish I could sleep nonstop after foaling season is over but I will be going right into show season LOL! I sometimes think I might be crazy ...O well at least I have fun hehehe...thanks for the compliment on my lil guy too, I am LOVING my Rem foals so far, now I just need a couple fillies for me to keep back!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 1, 2014)

Fae is driving me crazy! 342 days and still not doing much for an udder! She was really cranky yesterday so was hopeful that she would start making some changes but so far she is still torturing me! This year has def. been a crazy one for gestation length and signs.....


----------



## misty'smom (May 1, 2014)

I have been watching almost everynight and it does seem like your girls are taking a long time to foal!!! But as they say the best things are worth waiting for!!!!!!



You have had some awesome foals so far so these next ones must be really "something special"!!!!!!


----------



##  (May 1, 2014)

Maybe they're putting some SPOTS on the babies?? You know that takes some extra time!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 4, 2014)

Im really thinking Mars is actually open, it can be so hard to tell on the seasoned broodmares but she just isnt as big as normal and also should be bagging by now. Only bred her once last year and didnt have her checked. If she is open it is no big deal as she has earned a year off if she wanted one, she has had a foal every year I have owned her so a very well deserved year off! I hadnt actually teased her back after breeding her as if she settled awesome if not o well, it was getting late and I wasnt going to cover her again anyways if she would have shown heat. 

The other girls are still driving me crazy as normal, neither has any bag to speak of and Fae is at 345 days!!!!!

Also thought Diane would like this pic too....raise your hands if you can see the white coming in on my pretty buckskin filly Cocoa!!!


----------



##  (May 4, 2014)

My hand is up, and I can't wait until her little hiney gets clipped!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 8, 2014)

Wanna foaled! It is a buckskin appy colt with at least a blanket, tried taking pics but didn't turn out well so going to try again when he is dry. .. pretty thrilled with him!


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2014)

Many congrats - cant wait for those pictures!! Diane is going to be thrilled LOL!!


----------



##  (May 8, 2014)

Yes, Diane IS thrilled!!! Can't wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 8, 2014)

Here are pics as promised




...sorry not the best, hard to get good pics in the barn especially when I cant use the flash much, snuck in two with the flash and the rest without, Wanna hates the sounds of the camera enough but the flash royally ticks her off LOL!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2014)

Oh he's cute - I love his colour.


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2014)

Hi ladies, I am back



Congrats on the safe arrival of your sneaky baby Melinda, he sure is cute and I love his head.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 8, 2014)

Thanks and I went out and got some more pics because the dark ones were bugging me LOL...I opened the big door on the barn to let more light in and I ruffled some hair on his butt to show a few of his spots better, lots hiding under there that you can see when you rub the hair backwards LOL!


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2014)

I knew it



I could see a spotty bum when he was wet, yippeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## chandab (May 8, 2014)

Congrats! He's darling.


----------



##  (May 8, 2014)

SPOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOVE them! He's a pretty boy, for sure!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 8, 2014)

Congrats Melinda he is lovely


----------



## misty'smom (May 8, 2014)

Congratulations on another beautiful foal Melinda!!! I think he is just adorable!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 8, 2014)

congrats Melinda...he's gonna be a heartthrob ...can't wait to see those spots better


----------



## JAX (May 9, 2014)

Oh my oh my he is CUTE!!!


----------



## little lady (May 9, 2014)

Congrats on yet another very handsome colt. Loving his head and his spotted rump, too!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 9, 2014)

Fae foaled last night too! A gorgeous perlino pinto colt! Im gonna have to have a talk with Rem about the number of boys around here, doesnt he realize producing colts is kind of like possibly producing his replacements ROFL!!! Desperately need a filly fairy around here! O well I guess cant complain too much as they are GORGEOUS boys!


----------



## chandab (May 9, 2014)

That's so funny about everyone wanting fillies with the minis; I had three colts. With my saddle horses, I raised 3 foals; two fillies and one colt. I could have sold the colt 10x over, but had to practically give the filly away that I wasn't keeping (kept the first filly born). With the minis, I had 3 colts two years ago; and would have to give them away (they are still here, and finally slated for gelding, just timing issues as to it not done yet); the only filly to date isn't for sale (she's the one hubby likes).


----------



## AnnaC (May 9, 2014)

WOW!! Look at those legs!! Another bundle of congratulations coming your way Melinda, but I agree with you in that this year certainly seems to be a colt year!! On the other hand we were hoping for a colt from our Chapella (for a change for her), but having finally got the ring test to work, it says filly!! Well we shall see.


----------



##  (May 9, 2014)

Fabulously LONG LEGS! I just love the long legs! He's very handsome!

Okay, we'll try to find the filly fairy to send your way so you'll have trouble deciding who to keep!


----------



## little lady (May 11, 2014)

Congrats on another handsome colt. Send filly fairy vibes your way!


----------



## misty'smom (May 11, 2014)

Wow he is a good looking little guy!!!! His legs are gorgeous,he is going to be one handsome stud!!!!!!! Congratulations again!! Stall 1&2 foaled, now for stall 3 wonder what Belle will have?????? Filly?????


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone! The quality of all of our foals this year is outstanding, really excited to see the ones we have left to arrive! If it ever stops raining, I will try and get some good dry pics of both boys.



chandab said:


> That's so funny about everyone wanting fillies with the minis; I had three colts. With my saddle horses, I raised 3 foals; two fillies and one colt. I could have sold the colt 10x over, but had to practically give the filly away that I wasn't keeping (kept the first filly born). With the minis, I had 3 colts two years ago; and would have to give them away (they are still here, and finally slated for gelding, just timing issues as to it not done yet); the only filly to date isn't for sale (she's the one hubby likes).


Normally I dont care so much about gender, just quality and of course healthy! BUT I REALLY want a Remmy filly to keep back so that is why I am crossing my fingers that at least one of the two left to foal by him are going to be a girl!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 13, 2014)

Lots of baby pics. ....new boys and some of the older ones too.


----------



##  (May 13, 2014)

And each one a delightful baby! You really have had some pretty babies this year!


----------



## AnnaC (May 13, 2014)

What a fabulous group of babies Melinda - the boys and girls have cetainly done you proud this year.


----------



## misty'smom (May 15, 2014)

I LOVE ALL your foals Melinda!!!! What a beautiful group of babies this year!!



I am especially enjoying the videos, they are a hoot running around and playing!!! Keep the pictures and videos coming as they grow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 23, 2014)

still no progress on Belle or Carrie, honestly couldnt guarantee either is bred since they are carrying higher than normal and never had them checked....

Also on more depressing news, I am sad to have to tell you that I had to have my first foal, Glimmer, put down today. She started acting really colicky a couple days ago and I took her to the vet, ended up having to leave her and her mom there as they treated her and tried to figure out what was wrong, she had very little gut movement, thickening of her intestines and no bowel movement. They treated her for different things, ran bloodwork, ect, and she wasnt making progress and was getting gradually worse so we made the tough decision to let her cross the rainbow bridge as it wasnt fair to keep making her suffer on the hopes we would figure out what was wrong. She was my pretty black appy filly and my only Monte filly this year for those who cant keep track of who is who.

Days like today make me wonder why I do this but then I go play with the other foals and it really helps remind me of the reasons I love what I do even with the heartbreak.


----------



## chandab (May 24, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## AnnaC (May 24, 2014)

Oh how sad Melinda, I'm so very sorry. Sending you hugs.


----------



##  (May 24, 2014)

You know I'm VERY sad that you lost that little SPOTS baby, but I totally agree with your decision to let her go run free. Breeding is not for the faint at heart, and sometimes we have to make the hard decisions of what's best for all. Sending {{{{{HUGS}}}}} and look forward to another Monty baby next year for you.

Thank you for doing all you could, and making the best decision for her. I know it was hard. But give all those precious babies you've had this season a big HUG from the Aunties!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 24, 2014)

Thanks and yes Diane, it is a rough life breeding these little sweeties, having them steal our hearts, and then have to make those decisions to let them go. 

Sadly Monte is only getting one mare for next year too, decided to take him back out to show so not using him much for breeding while showing. Some people might think I am crazy but his one mare is my Buckskin Tobiano, Fae, I think it will be a great cross!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 24, 2014)

Just adding some happy pics of my first ever show with Monte a couple wkends ago. Was 1st and 2nds in his Sr stallion class, Res Champion Sr Stallion, 1sts and a last place in multicolor can always tell when judges dont like apps LOL!, 1st and seconds in Ammy CPD, 2 Stakes wins and a Res in CPD stakes, unanimous firsts in Roadster and Roadster Stakes, and a third in Liberty.


----------



## AnnaC (May 24, 2014)

Oh many congratulations Melinda - he looks superb!! I can understand why you would want to continue to show him, plus he looks as though he really enjoys it too.


----------



##  (May 24, 2014)

He's a beautiful boy, and I've always admired him. He's had an outstanding show career, and I'm sure he likes being back out there!

Congratulations on all his placings and wins! And yes, you can ALWAYS tell when the judges don't like the appies! Luckily, when I was having my boys shown, the judges were "open" about appaloosas, and we usually won or were in the top 3. LOVE those SPOTS!


----------



## little lady (May 24, 2014)

((hugs)) sorry for your loss. Monte looks great.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 6, 2014)

Wanted to update that Belle is finally starting to bag and is my last mare to foal as Carrie ended up open....Belle is 331 days today so technically could go anytime even though I dont think she is quite ready...BUT considering that several of my "by the book" mares decided to play games on me this year, I still will go with "could be due anytime" LOL! BTW she is in the left stall...middle and right are both yearlings so if you see them foaling then we have got some serious problems, particularly since one is a gelding ROFL!!!! And just to keep yall happy, here are a few newer pics of some of our last foals that I hadnt updated on yet...plus mom's babies that I am not sure I ever announced...oops!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh they are all so gorgeous Melinda - you and your Mom have certainly had a good season this year!

Cant wait to see what Belle is going to suprise us with.


----------



##  (Jun 6, 2014)

Is that first little one a snowcap....or are there spots on that pretty little butt? I can't quite tell in the pictures. One looks like maybe there are spots on that hiney!

All beautiful little ones, and yes, we can't wait to see what Belle is hiding!


----------



## misty'smom (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for posting some new pictures of your babies!!! They all are beautiful!!! I would be spending way too much time with them just watching and hugging them!!! Also I get such a kick out of the pics with Chevy, he is such a sweet Lab and a good sport hanging out with all the babies!!! You have done a wonderful job with your breeding program this year and I am sure you are proud and happy with of all your foals for 2014!!!!!!

I especially like that last little one, beautiful color and sweet head/face!!!!! I tried to view your cam tonight but it does not seem to be connecting......I have not been on much this week I've had a nasty upper respiratory virus, yuck!!! Anyway I will keep trying to see your barn and expecting mare!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks! First one is blanketed, assuming he will end up looking like Wanna (his dam), will share pics when I get him clipped.  Also my time ran out on marestare, yesterday was exactly 3 mos and my cam is now down so will just have to keep you all updated but sadly no more watching




.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 8, 2014)

So sorry about your loss Melinda

your babies are all gorgeous

and I can understand you showing Monte again he

is so handsome


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 10, 2014)

Clipped Bazinga, thought you would all like to see the difference! Before and LOTS of after pics LOL!

Belle is still slowly progressing, udder about half full, but belly has dropped


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 10, 2014)

Look at all those Spots , love the name too


----------



##  (Jun 11, 2014)

Just BEAUTIFUL SPOTS!!!! Love it!


----------



## little lady (Jun 11, 2014)

BAZINGA is perfect! Love the looks of this colt!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 15, 2014)

Sorry I didnt post earlier but was showing. Show went ok but I was wishing I could be home playing with my babies the whole time LOL! I did have fun showing though and my horses all showed their hearts out! ANYWAYS the true excitement was Belle foaling AS USUAL when I am not home LOL! My hubby called me at 4am Sat morning that he woke up and saw that she had foaled, told me it was light colored and that he thought it was a colt (it was dark, he was sleepy, and normally isnt the one trying to figure out gender LOL). Anyhoo I drove home after the show that night to take some of my horses home and of course to check the new baby out! WELLLLL turns out SHE is a cremello SPLASH FILLY!!!!! Remmy's first filly and I couldnt be happier! Her pics arent the best since I just did them real quick before heading back to the show but she is super refined, leggy, and has an incredible head and neck! I think it is safe to say that I am smitten with her. So introducing Maple Hollows Rems Penny Blossom


----------



## chandab (Jun 16, 2014)

Congrats! Can't wait to see daylight pictures of her.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 16, 2014)

I can totally understand why you wanted to be home playing with your babies.

Congratulations on all your foaling's this year Melinda, they are all wonderful.


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 16, 2014)

Aww shes sooo cute.



I would so be in love after just a moment with that cutie.


----------



##  (Jun 16, 2014)

Just beautiful! I guess we'll be seeing her in the show ring, as well! Beautiful head!


----------



## little lady (Jun 16, 2014)

She is perfect! Congrats on finally getting that Remmy filly.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2014)

What a pretty little girl - many congratulations!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 17, 2014)

congrats on your filly she is gorgeous


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2014)

she is stunning Melinda! saw the picks of her on FB and fell in love with her! no wonder you're thrilled! we love her and haven't even seen her in real flesh!


----------



##  (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay, Melinda. Time for some updated pictures -- especially the SPOTS and this new little filly that is just stunning!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 20, 2014)

ROFL...I will try and get some new pics soon, been raining practically nonstop for the last couple days! I post lots of pics on FB too


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 21, 2014)

Here are a couple from today. Belle and Remmy's filly and Lollipop and MT's colt.


----------



##  (Jun 22, 2014)

They are just lovely, both of them! Thank you for the pictures. Some of us Aunties need the "baby photo fix" !!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Aug 11, 2014)

Been a while since I updated you all on how the babies are doing



. So here are some pics! The first 9 pics were taken by a friend, Amanda from Ohenrys Miniatures, she did a fantastic job and got way better pics than I ever can by myself!


----------



## Flame (Aug 11, 2014)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Brooke S. (Aug 11, 2014)

Gorgeous little guys! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Brody (Aug 11, 2014)

Love the pics, especially the dark colored appy - not sure what the proper 'color' term is for him/ her - but the one beginning in the 6th photo of the series. Awesome little one!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 12, 2014)

Melinda they are all looking fabulous, what a great bunch of babies - fantastic show horses for the future. Congratulations again and thanks for the updated pics.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks



...loving how our foals are maturing! Pretty excited to see them as yearlings ready to show next year if they are still here or with new owners! The appy is Bazinga a buckskin appy colt



!


----------



##  (Aug 14, 2014)

Just beautiful to see all these growing, beautiful babies!! Oh course you KNOW my favorite(s) LOL


----------

